# My cat keeps meowing and then biting me. It's kind of cute, but why?



## strawberryjulius

I'll be innocently lying down on my bed, he'll hop up, flop down, act normal for a while (purr, headbutt me, etc.) and then all of a sudden his pupils will go BOOM huge then he'll go meowwwwwwwwww~ and bite me. 

Is he being affectionate or is he trying to eat me? Or kick me off my bed? He does seem to think he owns it now.


----------



## Chatise19

Is this really worth making a thread over? Your cats probably just being coy..


----------



## dkriot

Cats are like women. Coy and confusing. That's why I like dogs. Loyal, happy to see you and just likes to have fun.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I've known many cats that do this. Does he seem really happy after doing it? It's probably a love bite.


----------



## Akane

Some cats have issues with the attention/loving and attacking/playing switch. I have one like that. If she gets really excited about getting attention you have to be careful because she goes in to what we call "attack cat mode" where suddenly all things have claws and teeth in them. Keeping laser pointers conveniently placed is helpful for satisfying attack cat mode and you must carefully pet down the head and body in straight lines without touching the legs to avoid initiating attack cat mode.


----------



## dkriot

Akane said:


> Some cats have issues with the attention/loving and attacking/playing switch. I have one like that. If she gets really excited about getting attention you have to be careful because she goes in to what we call "attack cat mode" where suddenly all things have claws and teeth in them. Keeping laser pointers conveniently placed is helpful for satisfying attack cat mode and you must carefully pet down the head and body in straight lines without touching the legs to avoid initiating attack cat mode.


Too high maintenance. :/

This is why dogs make for better pets.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Chatise19 said:


> Is this really worth making a thread over? Your cats probably just being coy..


I thought it would be a fun thread to make, and I am having fun, so yes it was very worth it. <3


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

dkriot said:


> Too high maintenance. :/
> 
> This is why dogs make for better pets.


Uhm...cats are a low maintenance pet. Especially when you compare them to dogs. hehe Dogs are nice pets though.


----------



## dkriot

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Uhm...cats are a low maintenance pet. Especially when you compare them to dogs. hehe Dogs are nice pets though.


kittys are definitely cute but I want a pet I could wrassle with eventually.


----------



## meeps

My cat would do that to get people to stop petting her. Sudden growling and evilness. It was so funny because she was super sweet and angelic the rest of the time.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

dkriot said:


> kittys are definitely cute but I want a pet I could wrassle with eventually.


Yes, to cats wrassling is fightin' words.


----------



## lightsout

you definitely have to establish yourself as the alpha/boss. This may sound weird, but I'd recommend watching The Dog Whisperer (he's worked with cats before too, and there's a lot of cross-over in terms the advice working for any human-pet relation).

He's definitely not being affectionate - like you said, he thinks he owns the bed AND you. Feel free to push him off the bed. It won't hurt him (unless you have a towering bed, lol), and it will establish it's your space. Even if you have no problem letting a pet on furniture, they need to have boundaries and only come up when invited.


----------



## Akane

The cats are waaaaaay beyond the maintenance of the dogs. Some days I can spend 5 mins twice a day taking out my dogs and they are fine for the day. The cat litterbox demands at least 20mins a day or an hour if you decide to skip days and they require attention. The dogs go hiking when I go hiking, fishing when I go fishing, entertain themselves running when I take care of rabbits at the stable or ride horses, and chew on things they've been given when not doing any of the previous. The cats spend all day knocking down every object they can out of boredom, destroying various things, attacking people, demanding petting from people, laying down on keyboards, and are currently locked in the bathroom for the foreseeable future due to peeing on everything for no known reason.

Several vet visits, litter box designs including homemade, and litter types later the peeing still hasn't been solved. If I want potted plants with dogs I put in potted plants. If I want potted plants with cats I spend 2 weeks building a plant growing stand and then put up wire surrounding it so the cats don't eat the plants and dig in the soil. With the cats locked up the small pet room can be left open and we can have litter trained house rabbits because the dogs ignore all the animals so they are not bothered by them but the cats send the birds in to panic, attack any loose rabbits, harass the gerbils and hamsters....

At the end of it all there is attack cat mode which by itself beats anything the dogs do.


----------



## MsDaisy

My sweet kitty does this sometimes. She could be curled up on my lap letting me pet her, then all of a sudden she will go into attack mode, claw, bite my hand, and run off. My guess is she's moody, had enough of being petted, and maybe a tad bi-polar. I think she's been hanging around me too long.


----------



## dkriot

qweewq said:


> My cat would do that to get people to stop petting her. Sudden growling and evilness. It was so funny because she was super sweet and angelic the rest of the time.


Bipolarism in cats is a well documented phenomenon.


----------



## dkriot

lightsout said:


> you definitely have to establish yourself as the alpha/boss. This may sound weird, but I'd recommend watching The Dog Whisperer (he's worked with cats before too, and there's a lot of cross-over in terms the advice working for any human-pet relation).
> 
> He's definitely not being affectionate - like you said, he thinks he owns the bed AND you. Feel free to push him off the bed. It won't hurt him (unless you have a towering bed, lol), and it will establish it's your space. Even if you have no problem letting a pet on furniture, they need to have boundaries and only come up when invited.


So basically you have to pee on it to reassert yourself in the pecking order? Pfft..cats. So confusing and nasty.


----------



## lightsout

dkriot said:


> So basically you have to pee on it to reassert yourself in the pecking order? Pfft..cats. So confusing and nasty.


not exaaaactly, lmao

I've had a cat & a dog in the past, and while I love all animals...I'd definitely take a dog if I could only have one (although, my cat was also like that old cartoon Heathcliff, where he was a cat that acted more like a dog....he was a badass, lol).


----------



## dkriot

lightsout said:


> not exaaaactly, lmao
> 
> I've had a cat & a dog in the past, and while I love all animals...I'd definitely take a dog if I could only have one (although, my cat was also like that old cartoon Heathcliff, where he was a cat that acted more like a dog....he was a badass, lol).


But doesn't marking your territory with your urinal musk send a powerful message of this is my domain? I can't think of a better way to humiliate and send this message across than by peeing on your cat.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I wouldn't call my cat high maintenance. Feeding him or cleaning his litter takes 5 minutes tops. I groom and play with him as needed (which I don't at all consider a chore!) Since he's not even 1 year old yet he doesn't have any health issues.

My other cat only became a bit of a nuisance when he was older and sick.


----------



## lightsout

dkriot said:


> But doesn't marking your territory with your urinal musk send a powerful message of this is my domain? I can't think of a better way to humiliate and send this message across than by peeing on your cat.


Who am I to stop you? This isn't a place of judgement, am I right? 

random: to the people 'arguing' over which one requires more maintenance -- I think there's lots of trade offs. Dogs (of any size) SHOULD be walked 45min a day -- even though most people probably don't do that.


----------



## dkriot

lightsout said:


> Who am I to stop you? This isn't a place of judgement, am I right?
> 
> random: to the people 'arguing' over which one requires more maintenance -- I think there's lots of trade offs. Dogs (of any size) SHOULD be walked 45min a day -- even though most people probably don't do that.


Thanks. If I see a stray cat that is about to claw me I will channel my inner R Kelly and assert my dominance all over it's face.


----------



## lightsout

dkriot said:


> Thanks. If I see a stray cat that is about to claw me I will channel my inner R Kelly and assert my dominance all over it's face.


that needs to be in the "Positive Thoughts" forum, because it literally had me lmao. That's real signature-material right there!


----------



## dkriot

lightsout said:


> that needs to be in the "Positive Thoughts" forum, because it literally had me lmao. That's real signature-material right there!


Hehe, laughter is good. It eases the pain away.


----------



## strawberryjulius

No peeing on cats! You meanie.


----------



## Cletis

He could be bored. Or he may be stressed about something.


----------



## dkriot

strawberryjulius said:


> No peeing on cats! You meanie.


Don't judge me, I am only following the law of the jungle: pee or be peed on.


----------



## strawberryjulius

dkriot said:


> Don't judge me, I am only following the law of the jungle: pee or be peed on.


Well, you'd better watch out then, because I gots a full bladder.


----------



## lightsout

strawberryjulius said:


> Well, you'd better watch out then, because I gots a full bladder.


I need an adult! I need an adult!


----------



## dkriot

strawberryjulius said:


> Well, you'd better watch out then, because I gots a full bladder.


You better watch out sister, males were born with an inherent advantage when it comes to peeing. Accuracy, volume, power I have it all.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I forgot about the accuracy thing. It'd be pretty awful if I just drizzled down my leg. 


Wouldn't be the first time. :|


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Kittens tend to do this, a lot. They generally don't bite hard, it's just play bites.


----------



## dkriot

strawberryjulius said:


> I forgot about the accuracy thing. It'd be pretty awful if I just drizzled down my leg.
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time. :|


Yeah that sux. You just ended up marking your ownself as territory. I guess my job here is done.


----------



## kev

Evil kitty. 

I love cats. They just do their own thing.


----------



## komorikun

Akane said:


> The cats are waaaaaay beyond the maintenance of the dogs. Some days I can spend 5 mins twice a day taking out my dogs and they are fine for the day. The cat litterbox demands at least 20mins a day or an hour if you decide to skip days and they require attention. The dogs go hiking when I go hiking, fishing when I go fishing, entertain themselves running when I take care of rabbits at the stable or ride horses, and chew on things they've been given when not doing any of the previous. The cats spend all day knocking down every object they can out of boredom, destroying various things, attacking people, demanding petting from people, laying down on keyboards, and are currently locked in the bathroom for the foreseeable future due to peeing on everything for no known reason.
> 
> Several vet visits, litter box designs including homemade, and litter types later the peeing still hasn't been solved. If I want potted plants with dogs I put in potted plants. If I want potted plants with cats I spend 2 weeks building a plant growing stand and then put up wire surrounding it so the cats don't eat the plants and dig in the soil. With the cats locked up the small pet room can be left open and we can have litter trained house rabbits because the dogs ignore all the animals so they are not bothered by them but the cats send the birds in to panic, attack any loose rabbits, harass the gerbils and hamsters....
> 
> At the end of it all there is attack cat mode which by itself beats anything the dogs do.


Are you sure your cats aren't stressed out by all the other animals in the house, especially the dogs, and that's why they are peeing all over the place? I have never had that problem before with my cats, except when one of them had a urine (stones) problem. How many cats do you have? I only spent like maybe 5 minutes a day on the litter box when I had 2 of them. The turds only take a minute to fetch out, piss takes a bit longer cause it sinks to the bottom box.


----------



## laura024

My kitty gives me love bites.


----------



## keithp

strawberryjulius said:


> I wouldn't call my cat high maintenance. Feeding him or cleaning his litter takes 5 minutes tops. I groom and play with him as needed (which I don't at all consider a chore!) Since he's not even 1 year old yet he doesn't have any health issues.
> 
> My other cat only became a bit of a nuisance when he was older and sick.


I wouldn't say it's fair an older cat with health issues be called a nuisance. If you can't handle caring for an animal there whole life don't get one.

I have 2 cats, the wide eyes only happen when they are playing or are looking at birds outside. Most likely your cat is bored and wants to play. If your cat is biting you when doing this try and ignore it, yelling at the cat or spraying water will only show the negative behavior is getting your attention, if you ignore it the cat will eventually realize that behavior won't get your attention and will stop.

If your cat is just jumping on you and that's it my guess is just have more play time with your cat. My cats love when I pull an old shoelace across the floor they will chase it and bite it they must think its a mouse tail. They also like that wand with feathers on it, as well as furry mice or mouse toy that squeaks as they bat it around. Laser pointers are fun but if your computer mouse or tv have a red light they may start going after those, so I never used a laser toy with my cats. Pet stores also sell live catnip plants, you can give them a few leaves a day it's safe if they eat the leaves it's fiction they get high from it or sick from too much catnip, after they have enough they ignore catnip actually. I also but pet grass for mine to eat helps eliminate hair balls. And get a decent size cat scratching post, preferably one tall enough they can climb or have a cubby hole to sleep in, that will allow them to excersise by jumping and climbing it.

They also sell DVDs calked cat sitter you play in your DVD player and cats love to watch that! I give my cats wilderness dry and canned food they love it and it's one of the healthiest foods sold for cats. If you have any more cat questions feel free to message me I care for pet and stray cats and have helped place cats in rescues too they told me lots of cat tips and tricks.

There is also a great cat site I belong to with forums about everything cat related, you should check it out. http://www.thecatsite.com


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Does he do it when you're stroking him? Some cats don't like being touched just behind their front legs or on their lower abdomen.


----------



## strawberryjulius

keithp said:


> I wouldn't say it's fair an older cat with health issues be called a nuisance. If you can't handle caring for an animal there whole life don't get one.
> 
> I have 2 cats, the wide eyes only happen when they are playing or are looking at birds outside. Most likely your cat is bored and wants to play. If your cat is biting you when doing this try and ignore it, yelling at the cat or spraying water will only show the negative behavior is getting your attention, if you ignore it the cat will eventually realize that behavior won't get your attention and will stop.
> 
> If your cat is just jumping on you and that's it my guess is just have more play time with your cat. My cats love when I pull an old shoelace across the floor they will chase it and bite it they must think its a mouse tail. They also like that wand with feathers on it, as well as furry mice or mouse toy that squeaks as they bat it around. Laser pointers are fun but if your computer mouse or tv have a red light they may start going after those, so I never used a laser toy with my cats. Pet stores also sell live catnip plants, you can give them a few leaves a day it's safe if they eat the leaves it's fiction they get high from it or sick from too much catnip, after they have enough they ignore catnip actually. I also but pet grass for mine to eat helps eliminate hair balls. And get a decent size cat scratching post, preferably one tall enough they can climb or have a cubby hole to sleep in, that will allow them to excersise by jumping and climbing it.
> 
> They also sell DVDs calked cat sitter you play in your DVD player and cats love to watch that! I give my cats wilderness dry and canned food they love it and it's one of the healthiest foods sold for cats. If you have any more cat questions feel free to message me I care for pet and stray cats and have helped place cats in rescues too they told me lots of cat tips and tricks.
> 
> There is also a great cat site I belong to with forums about everything cat related, you should check it out. http://www.thecatsite.com


I don't think it's fair to assume I'm a horrible ***** and that I can't handle having a pet without knowing what was wrong with him. I hand fed him daily, cleaned up after him when he went to the toilet everywhere because he couldn't tell he needed to go and I was very patient with him and loved and treated him well to the very end. I never _once _complained about what I had to do. I was too preoccupied with how heartbreaking it was.

Also, this thread is not serious. It was MEANT to be fun. Can't I just talk about silly things my cat does because I wanted to cheer myself up?


----------



## Knowbody

your cat wants YOUR cat


don't ask me how


----------



## kiirby

I used up all my cat puns in that other thread.


----------



## dkriot

kiirby said:


> I used up all my cat puns in that other thread.


 I can't think of any right meow either.


----------



## Ventura

Biting is hot.


----------



## Knowbody

I once stepped on my cat when it was a kitten (accidentally of course) and poop came out


----------



## Akane

> Are you sure your cats aren't stressed out by all the other animals in the house, especially the dogs, and that's why they are peeing all over the place? I have never had that problem before with my cats, except when one of them had a urine (stones) problem. How many cats do you have?


The other animals were in the house before the cats and the cats did not do it before. No change has correlated to this particular urine incident which has been going on for 6months now with 1 month of it confined to a mostly empty bathroom which they pee on every object no matter how innate that ends up in there. We have 2 right now but one thinks it's a dog since she was found at 3 weeks old on the road and raised by my dog so she plays with the dogs more than the other cat. She isn't a problem if the other one doesn't pee on things but within 10mins of letting him out last time he peed on the wide empty laminate floor so not even an object to mark. Peeing has happened every time we've had cats. Ever since I was a kid. Eventually even if we had the same cat for years and all health checked out fine, diet was good, and nothing changed they would start peeing on something. Usually bathroom rugs first. Followed by other objects and it would escalate. Nothing would stop it except rehoming of the cat and taking in another one. Not that there aren't a billion or 2 in farming country with a new one showing up on the property every few months to find a home for. We don't bring them in anymore because they are one of those things that can set off the peeing that never ends and we never had bathroom rugs because that would set off the peeing that never ends.



> I only spent like maybe 5 minutes a day on the litter box when I had 2 of them. The turds only take a minute to fetch out, piss takes a bit longer cause it sinks to the bottom box.


My cats are on half grain free canned and half raw right now to make sure there are no urinary health issues and it still takes way more than 5mins in total a day to scoop out everything. Sometimes it takes digging down for 20mins to get the pee no matter the litter. The swheat scoop was worse for urine so we switched to another brand listed as the most popular and lowest dust next to swheat scoop and world's best on all the cat health sites and forums. Previously I just used chicken feed because it's mostly corn the same as world's best and nontoxic if eaten but it doesn't clump well. Back then I had a yard I could just dump the whole box every couple days on the pile with the cheap $3/50lb bag of chicken feed to fill it rather than scooping.


----------



## bsd3355

Why don't you search for the answer on google? I'm sure you'll find a good answer.


----------



## lightsout

bwidger85 said:


> Why don't you search for the answer on google? I'm sure you'll find a good answer.


But then you have to sort & do more reading, lol

(not a jab @ OP, just a joke )

tangent ---> I have to say to all the people responded with things along the lines of "sometimes cats don't like it when you touch them (here)" or do this or do that -- that's what causes behavior problems. Letting the pet dictate the relationship. Yes, it's human nature to humanize other things (even inanimate objects sometimes), but animals respond best when you treat them like other animals would. As the owner you can't let the pet push you around. (And if you pet is not a pup/kitten, putting it's mouth on you is never acceptable behavior).

People probably let cats get away with crap because the same reason people let tiny dogs do it - they're cute and can't REALLY cause any significant physical harm to you as a large human. But what you have to do is imagine a big rottweiler doing the same behavior as said chihuahua or cat & see if you're still ok with it.


----------



## David777

dkriot said:


> Thanks. If I see a stray cat that is about to claw me I will channel my inner R Kelly and assert my dominance all over it's face.


HAHAHA! Gotta give it up for this post!


----------



## strawberryjulius

bwidger85 said:


> Why don't you search for the answer on google? I'm sure you'll find a good answer.


I actually did. But like I said, this is meant to be a fun, joking around thread, not a serious one.


----------



## caflme

I have a funny one for you ... my cat... if you tell him no... since he was a kitten it would talk back. It has this funny habit of doing this low sighing kinda frustrated growl rolling of it's tongue thing. I can't even describe it... but he only does it when I tell him no about jumping up on the counter or not playing with something or getting too rough... he'll look at me and make this sound. It's hilarious... I crack up every time and tell him, "and don't talk back to me..." and he walks off. 

But yeah... mine will do that when my son is petting him... I've watched him... purring and happy and then grab onto his hand and bite... it looks playful at first and then progresses to 'carried away'. The first few times he did it to me I told him in a sharp tone, "EASY" and put him down immediately. He doesn't do it now... he relates getting rough with me putting him down and not petting him. I can't get my son to use the same tone... or to use only one word so it's not working for my son as well. Cat's don't understand sentences... I use STOP, UP, DOWN, NO, GOOD and KISSES... that's nearly the extent of it... everything else is body language.... nearly everything they do is communication in some way if you pay attention.

The other funny thing my cat does is watch the ceiling fan ... if the chain is moving at all he'll circle under it... you can tell he wants to jump but it's too high. He'll look at me and meow and look at it... as if asking, "UP?" like a kid would do... so I get up and lift him way up there and let him bat it a few times... it makes him so happy... to reach it. Then I'll set him back down... and he'll watch it till it stops moving. Sometimes he'll try to get me to do it a second time but usually he's happy with once.


----------



## caflme

and this is a fun thread... just so ya know... glad you posted it.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Thanks for you stories caflme. The first one was hilarious. :b

I have a hard time trying to tell my cat not to do things. He's so cute and it's hard to yell at him.


----------



## caflme

My cat's just easy to read... you can tell - often what he's thinking... and he's so open and friendly... he cracks me up... I'll post a picture - it's hilarious.


----------



## caflme




----------



## tutliputli

Yay berry's back!

It sounds like he wants attention and affection from you. Not sure about the giant pupils though.



dkriot said:


> I can't think of any right meow either.


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## AllToAll

Every website I've read reads that the cat is just being playful, but my roommate's cat is a few years old now and she hasn't gotten over that.

Is your cat alone a lot? I've concluded that's the issue with ours. Because she's alone most times, when people touch her or sit where she usually sits, the ***** attacks. And it's not cute when it's a fat, ball of hair that leaves deep marks!


----------



## PickleNose

Knowbody said:


> I once stepped on my cat when it was a kitten (accidentally of course) and poop came out


 That would be what we affectionately call smashing the **** out of him.


----------



## BlazingLazer

dkriot said:


> I can't think of any right meow.


----------



## fingertips

my cat was begging me for a late night snack but then he got bored and tried to take a chunk out of my calf. :s

they're always a bit cheeky when they're young.


----------



## SCV

How come cats don't fear retribution when they bite a bigger and stronger member of the pack? Sure, a human wouldn't hurt a cat, but how do they know?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

strawberryjulius said:


> I have a hard time trying to tell my cat not to do things. He's so cute and it's hard to yell at him.


I'm like this with both of my sister's cats. They're the most peaceful cats ever. All they want is to sit on your lap and purr.


----------



## Syndacus

My cat used to do that when he was young. He would get all cuddly, paw me, headbutt me, then start gnawing on my fingers and licking them. It didn't hurt and he just wanted to chew on it for a bit. I could tell between a love bite, and an actual bite on a cat so. If he was really biting you, their teeth will be able to puncture skin very easily, and you'll be bleeding. They're just playful animals and any slight movement of fingers or your toes, he'll start playing with them.


----------



## Akane

> I have to say to all the people responded with things along the lines of "sometimes cats don't like it when you touch them (here)" or do this or do that -- that's what causes behavior problems. Letting the pet dictate the relationship. Yes, it's human nature to humanize other things (even inanimate objects sometimes), but animals respond best when you treat them like other animals would.


Not letting the animal dictate things does not mean you always do stuff they don't like or do something that triggers a reaction and then get pissed they reacted that way. Animals are individuals and you should respect that some do not like certain things or that certain things may cause them to become very playful when it doesn't do that to other cats. Even teaching an animal to accept things is not teaching them to like something and let you do it all the time. It's teaching them to let you do it when you need to while you continue to respect that they dislike this behavior. Always doing whatever the hell you want with an animal is just as likely to make an aggressive disobedient animal as not teaching them to obey and tolerate at times things they dislike. I know some dogs who have been not just ruined but made so violent they had to be pts when their siblings were all wonderful dogs and their behavior would improve 100 fold when taken from their owner because the owner had it in their head they should be able to do whatever they wanted whenever they wanted irregardless of the animal's desires. Done wrong that line of thinking can cause just as many problems as the people who coddle their animals.


----------



## rawrguy

_*sees 4 pages of responses for a thread about a cat*_ opcorn


----------



## strawberryjulius

rawrguy said:


> _*sees 4 pages of responses for a thread about a cat*_ opcorn


Yeah, I'm a bit concerned now.

_Rahrah my really important thread didn't get any replies yet strawberryjulius's's's's' thread about her stupid cat got like a milllioonnn!!!!:rain_


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

I had a cat that would meow for me to lie down so she could go to sleep on me. lol

Put it on youtube, I'm sure someone can help then!


----------



## PickleNose

SCV said:


> How come cats don't fear retribution when they bite a bigger and stronger member of the pack? Sure, a human wouldn't hurt a cat, but how do they know?


 They don't care. Cat's are crazy. Ever tried to pick up a completely wild street cat?


----------



## rawrguy

strawberryjulius said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit concerned now.
> 
> _Rahrah my really important thread didn't get any replies yet strawberryjulius's's's's' thread about her stupid cat got like a milllioonnn!!!!:rain_


There there :hug


----------



## caflme

I was hoping you'd post a picture of you kitty.


----------



## strawberryjulius




----------



## caflme

OMGosh... it's a headless cat... no... seriously soooo cute and fluffy.... I bet it's VERY warm to sleep with.


----------



## Xande

haha cats are nuts but always tend to find a way to make you laugh with the silly/crazy things they do


----------



## dkriot

Xande said:


> haha cats are nuts but always tend to find a way to make you laugh with the silly/crazy things they do


----------



## caflme

I can't believe how soft and furry he looks... is it a boy or a girl cat?


----------



## Meli24R

Akane said:


> The other animals were in the house before the cats and the cats did not do it before. No change has correlated to this particular urine incident which has been going on for 6 months now with 1 month of it confined to a mostly empty bathroom which they pee on every object no matter how innate that ends up in there. We have 2 right now but one thinks it's a dog since she was found at 3 weeks old on the road and raised by my dog so she plays with the dogs more than the other cat. She isn't a problem if the other one doesn't pee on things but within 10mins of letting him out last time he peed on the wide empty laminate floor so not even an object to mark. Peeing has happened every time we've had cats. Ever since I was a kid. Eventually even if we had the same cat for years and all health checked out fine, diet was good, and nothing changed they would start peeing on something. Usually bathroom rugs first. Followed by other objects and it would escalate. Nothing would stop it except rehoming of the cat and taking in another one. Not that there aren't a billion or 2 in farming country with a new one showing up on the property every few months to find a home for. We don't bring them in anymore because they are one of those things that can set off the peeing that never ends and we never had bathroom rugs because that would set off the peeing that never ends.


Were your cats declawed by any chance? My family has owned five cats and two of them were declawed (my parents made that choice..since then I've convinced them that declawing is inhumane) Those two cats destroyed the carpet covering the whole house. I assume they were marking their territory. Neither had health issues. I'm pretty certain my other three cats never peed on/in anything other than their litterboxes. 
Do your cats share a single litter box? My family owns about 4 and they're spread out around the house. It seems like my cats don't like to use the same box.


----------



## strawberryjulius

caflme said:


> I can't believe how soft and furry he looks... is it a boy or a girl cat?


He is a boy. But you wouldn't know because he's so fluffy.


----------



## caflme

Today I woke up and dared to walk by my cats empty food dish to go to the bathroom before filling it. He usually just tags me with a paw (no claws) if I do that... this morning however, he not only grabbed me with both paws wrapping them around my calf (no claws) but he bit my foot... just hard enough to say, "Hey!... my food dish is empty and I want it filled NOW!" lolol. He stopped almost as soon as he'd done it... like, "oops" and immediately started rubbing instead against my leg... I got down on his level and filled his dish... told him we were kool... after he ate he was up on my lap snuggling and giving loves and kisses and my morning hug and then settled in to sleep on my lap while I drank my tea.


----------



## Tora

Sometimes this behavior in a cat is because its playing with like it would with other cats. I knew someone who had a serious cat biting issue and when he got another cat the cat no longer constantly bit him


----------



## komorikun

Tora said:


> Sometimes this behavior in a cat is because its playing with like it would with other cats. I knew someone who had a serious cat biting issue and when he got another cat the cat no longer constantly bit him


Yeah, never use your hands to rough house with the cat; you will lose and end up with a bloody arm. Maybe a belly squeeze at the most. It will start to think biting and scratching you is okay. Should always use a cat toy or string when playing with the cat.


----------



## GunnyHighway

caflme said:


> I can't believe how soft and furry he looks... is it a boy or a girl cat?


You totally need to look at Norwegian Forest Cats, they're amazingly furry and awesome.

I mean, look at this fuzzy ****er!


----------



## shyvr6

Only thing I can think of is maybe he's having territory issues or he wants to be left alone. 

Something with my cat that I'm confused about is whenever I start to go downstairs, he'll run in front of me and will go in the pouncing position. Then he'll start to scratch his paws in the carpet repeatedly. If I give him any attention, he'll get really into it and start purring a lot. Once I start to go back downstairs he'll be in an excited state for a short bit.


----------

